# Back in Black : ils reviennent le 18 juin 2010



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2009)

Oué, j'ai reçu un mail d'alerte de la FN.C hier : *AC/DC* revient au Stade de France le 18 juin 2010 (et Nice le 15)  

Mise en vente des places ce jour à partir de 8h00 sur le net, 10h00 par téléphone.

Vi que l'info n'a pas été encore bcp relayée dans les média, il est facile d'avoir des places, enfin plus que la dernière fois. J'ai pris mon quota de 4 sans difficultés


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2009)

normalement j'ai deux places qui ont été réservé pour le Stade de France


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement. En passant devant la Fnac ce matin, 3 pelés.
Devant Virgin, 2 tondus.

Sinon, sur le net à 8 heures, 2 places pour Nice, le 15. Ça va abraser sec !!


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, j'ai reçu un mail d'alerte de la FN.C hier : *AC/DC* revient au Stade de France le 18 juin 2010 (et Nice le 15)
> 
> Mise en vente des places ce jour à partir de 8h00 sur le net, 10h00 par téléphone.
> 
> Vi que l'info n'a pas été encore bcp relayée dans les média, il est facile d'avoir des places, enfin plus que la dernière fois. J'ai pris mon quota de 4 sans difficultés




Merci gKat


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> normalement j'ai deux places qui ont été réservé pour le Stade de France



j'ai mes places :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2009)

les produits surgelés, utilisés, re-surgelés, ré-utilisés, même de grande qualité à l'origine, c'est mauvais pour la santé...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2009)

Rinapéter : je suis immunisé  à force de bouffer les rations de l'Empire


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les produits surgelés, utilisés, re-surgelés, ré-utilisés, même de grande qualité à l'origine, c'est mauvais pour la santé...



Les fast-food aussi kiki !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Effectivement. En passant devant la Fnac ce matin, 3 pelés.
> Devant Virgin, 2 tondus.
> 
> Sinon, sur le net à 8 heures, 2 places pour Nice, le 15. Ça va abraser sec !!



Pas impossible qu'on s'y croise


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2009)

Et bien ça va être vite vu : tribune d'honneur bas, bloc BHB, rang 1, sièges 16 et 17


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

C'est ballot, ce soir-là y'a "Pelléas et Mélisande" de Debussy à l'Opéra Comique. John Eliott Gardiner et le Monteverdi Choir. Sans ça, clair que je serais venu, j'aime tellement la bonne musique.


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est ballot, ce soir-là y'a "Pelléas et Mélisande" de Debussy à l'Opéra Comique. John Eliott Gardiner et le Monteverdi Choir. Sans ça, clair que je serais venu, j'aime tellement la bonne musique.



Bah oui, c'est ballot... Surtout qu'Angus c'est un bel homme qui fait souvent voir ses petites fesses sur scène.

Dommage lapinou !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est ballot... Surtout qu'Angus c'est un bel homme qui fait souvent voir ses petites fesses sur scène.
> 
> Dommage lapinou !


Si je devais attendre après une tournée de retraités pour voir un homme tortiller Et puis le cul de Gardiner pendant 2 heures, c'est pas de la merde !


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2009)

Obsédé !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Obsédé !


Tourne-toi et marche au loin pour voir.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon, Trevor et Rachel Ochmonek c'est fini de vous renifler le fion là ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> normalement j'ai deux places qui ont été réservé pour le Stade de France





krystof a dit:


> Et bien ça va être vite vu : tribune d'honneur bas, bloc BHB, rang 1, sièges 16 et 17



Mackie et krystof ont grossi, maintenant il leur faut 2 places à chacun


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2010)

hop, je viens de voir que la première parti sera assuré par :love:


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juin 2010)

N'empêche, le Stade de France, ça craint vachement niveau du son... ok y'aura plus de monde, mais c'est franchement pas top du tout au niveau de la qualité acoustique (c'est pas fait pour ça à la base, en même temps)... 


Oui je sais, ce que je dis sert à rien, sauf à la ramener parce que j'les ai vus à Bercy en février 2009, et que là ça vaut le coup! :love:   (Mais Angus a pas montré son cul...  )


----------



## AuroreLDN (14 Juin 2010)

C'est pour bientot!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Hein ?
Quoi donc ?


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

Sais pas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

P'tet qu'elle se marie, qu'elle va avoir un bébé ou un examen important ou son premier job, je sais pas.

L'impatience mes trains.


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

Tu auras ton portable cette fois avec toi Ponk ? Ou faudra définir un endroit pour se retrouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Les deux ?
Un lieu de rdv et puis tel si on ne s'y trouve pas (vu que je ne suis jamais allé au SdF, je ne connais pas les lieux.)

Mais je serais facile à reconnaître et à repérer dans la foule, j'aurais un t-shirt noir !


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

j'aurais une contrebasse vert fluo sous le bras


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

*AAA MANA HA OUAIS DA HHHELL*

(tin din din din din)

*HAAA OUAIS DA HE-ELLL*


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2010)

concert énorme (sauf Killing Machine c'est a chier ce truc)
bizarrement j'avais pu avoir la set list environ une heure avant le concert  (aller vois les exif  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Dans les concerts, il y a beaucoup de monde - sauf si personne ne vient, je crois.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais là, y avait du monde.


Et çà faisait du bruit aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

*Nous voulions...

Qu'il y ait des lumières !
Il y avait des lumières.​Qu'il y ait du son !
Il y avait du son.​Qu'il y ait de la batterie !
Il y avait de la batterie.​Qu'il y ait de la guitare !
Il y avait de la guitare.​
Oh !

QU'IL Y AIT DU OUOK !!! *


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2010)

Et puis, quoi qu'on en dise, au moins ils ont mouillé le maillot AC/DC... pas comme l'équipe de France de foot  


/shot down in flames


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2010)

[aurorisme]

C'était hier !

[/aurorisme]


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et puis, quoi qu'on en dise, au moins ils ont mouillé le maillot AC/DC...



Grave en plus  tu a retrouver tintin au faite ?  je sais pas si j'ai cru entendre un message


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et puis, quoi qu'on en dise, au moins ils ont mouillé le maillot AC/DC...



Paraît que les groupies ont quant à eux mouillé leurs futals ... vu la moyenne d'âge du public, y en a eu des poches urinaires qui ont laché à cause des décibels !


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

Hey, y'a pas que des vieux croûtons dans votre genre qui sont fans d'"_À voile et à vapeur_" heing.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2010)

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Vieux Crouton ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Vieux Crouton ?


Que son rosbeef est trop cuit ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2010)

Je ne cuisine pas les rosbifs, seulement côtes de boeuf, brochettes et saucisses et tu pourras demander à GNN que c'était pas trop cuit hier


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Que son rosbeef est trop cuit ?!...



Ils sont Australiens, pas Britanniques, Hassedèce.


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ils sont Australiens, pas Britanniques, Hassedèce.





> Angus McKinnon Young, né le 31 mars 19551 à Glasgow en Écosse, est un musicien australien d'origine écossaise


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ils sont Australiens, pas Britanniques, Hassedèce.


Rien à voir avec ce que je disais...


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Rien à voir avec ce que je disais...



Tu parlais de rosbeefs! Faut savoir!




macinside a dit:


>



Le groupe est "né" en Australie, puisqu'ils y ont déménagé jeunes, et ont produit leur premier LP là-bas, naméoh.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Tu parlais de rosbeefs! Faut savoir!


Suffit de lire la réponse du "vieux" à mon post...


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

Oui bah, c'est pas ma faute si j'ai pas un humour drôle/compréhensible, puisque c'était pour la vanne...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> puisque c'était pour la vanne...



ah, voila la raison de la fuite urinaire du vieux, c'est la vanne


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2010)

d't'tes façons, c'est has been ACDC. Trop vieux !


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

Ils se sont formés l'année où est paru le premier Génie des Alpages, donc vieux toi-même!


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ils se sont formés l'année où est paru le premier Génie des Alpages, donc vieux toi-même!



Si tu connaissais mon âge, s'pèce de jeune...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> donc vieux toi-même!





Romuald a dit:


> Si tu connaissais mon âge, s'pèce de jeune...



c'est le vestiaire de l'équipe de France, ici


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Tu sais L...., le deuxième degré ça existe...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Le second degré est celui qui vient après le premier et je ne pense pas avoir déjà entendu parler du troisième.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2010)

Il me semble me rappeler d'une planche de GOTLIB où les degrés atteignaient des sommets, bien après le 3° donc


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

Raaaaah lovely Gotlieb :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Hum...
C'est le second degré ou le troisième de force.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Ca va auror1, 2, et 3 ?


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

Un clone, c'est un peu comme une copie. Enfin je crois.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2010)

Des clônes, j'en ai 4 à la maison, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait des copies. Enfin, une.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2010)

Le 18.06.2010, c'est passé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le 18.06.2010, c'est passé.



*AILLE-OUÉ TOU EEEEELLE!!!!*

  


...

Heuuuu...

Merde! :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

* TIHÈNETI HIN HIN HIN HIN*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

*AILLE WOK AULLOVEURE........................... IOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!*


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

*CHIIIZ GOTE ZEUUU DJAK! DJAK! DJAK DJAK! DJAK! DJAK! CHIZ GOTE ZEU DJAAAAAK!!!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

*chissaid, honnet, choute your lode
youreu balbraikeur
ouraikin bol laitite rolle
youreu balbraikeur
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

*IFE IOU OUANTE BLOOODE.................... IOUVGODIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

*cozaille'm baque
Yesse aille'm baque
ouelle aille'm baque
Yesse aille'm baque
ouelle aille'm baque
ouelle aille'm baque
Yesse aille'm baquine blaque*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

*VIVEM...*

Pardon,

Vivement un sujet sur Motörhead. :love:


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

*FOR ZAUZE EUBOTE TOU WOOOOOK!!

WIIII SALOUUUUUTE YAAAAAAA!

FOR ZAUUUUUZE EUBOTE TOU WOOOK!

WIIII SALOUUUUUTE YAAAA!

FAÏEUUUUUURE!


WIIIIIIHIHIHIHIIIII SALOUHOUHOUTE..... YAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vivement un sujet sur Motörhead. :love:



Mais s'il n'y a que çà pour te faire plaisir, je peux l'ouvrir ce sujet  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam... *


Oooops :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love:



C'est pas une belle page, ça ? Hein ?.... :love:


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Magnifique. Dommage qu'Aurore ne puisse pas dire ce qu'elle en pense


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Dans les derniers posts, beaucoup de gens ont posté en rouge, il me semble.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2010)

Hop


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2012)

sur le site officiel, sur la partie "tour" il y a un beau "upcomming" :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2014)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2014)

Indeed ?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2014)

Brian Johnson indique qu'ils continuent !!!!!!! :love::love::love: une tournée pour les 40 ans était en préparation, elle est juste reporté : ACDC: We are not retiring - Telegraph


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2014)

Good news


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2014)

il y aura normalement une tournée en 2015 :rateau: (pas le stade de france, pas le stade de france !!!)


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2014)

Entre Malcolm Young absent pour cause de démence et Phil Rudd inculpé de tentative d'assassinat, y'a plus grand monde d'origine pour l'assurer la tournée.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Entre Malcolm Young absent pour cause de démence et Phil Rudd inculpé de tentative d'assassinat, y'a plus grand monde d'origine pour l'assurer la tournée.



pour moi, ce groupe n'existe plus depuis la disparition de Bon Scott


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pour moi, ce groupe n'existe plus depuis la disparition de Bon Scott


Faut pas deconner non plus


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Faut pas deconner non plus


ben non c'est comme ca .. je n'ecoute plus AC/DC sans Bon Scott
plus les Stones sans Mick Taylor
plus les Doors sans Jim Morrisson
plus Deep Purple sans Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part je connais surtout ACDC, fan depuis mon adolescence, ce groupe me plait toujours autant avec ou sans Bon Scott.

Contrairement à certains, ils ont su garder leur style, leur rythme sans lui. 

mais cette fois entre démence et assassinat ça va être difficile


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non c'est comme ca .. je n'ecoute plus AC/DC sans Bon Scott
> plus les Stones sans Mick Taylor
> plus les Doors sans Jim Morrisson
> plus Deep Purple sans Ritchie Blackmore


Quid de Pink Floyd sans Syd Barrett ?


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non c'est comme ca .. je n'ecoute plus AC/DC sans Bon Scott
> plus les Stones sans Mick Taylor
> plus les Doors sans Jim Morrisson
> plus Deep Purple sans Ritchie Blackmore


Tu ne montes plus dans les ascenseurs Roux sans Combaluzier ?



[personnellement, la séparation de Ralf Hütter et Florian Schneider n'a en rien refroidi mon enthousiasme pour leur création commune... Bonne soirée, Mackie !! (petit veinard : moi, c'est déjà passé) ]


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non c'est comme ca .. je n'ecoute plus AC/DC sans Bon Scott
> plus les Stones sans Mick Taylor
> plus les Doors sans Jim Morrisson
> plus Deep Purple sans Ritchie Blackmore


Pareil. Depuis la mort de René, je ne m'intéresse plus aux Musclés.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Pareil. Depuis la mort de René, je ne m'intéresse plus aux Musclés.






bompi a dit:


> Tu ne montes plus dans les ascenseurs Roux sans Combaluzier ?
> 
> 
> 
> [personnellement, la séparation de Ralf Hütter et Florian Schneider n'a en rien refroidi mon enthousiasme pour leur création commune... Bonne soirée, Mackie !! (petit veinard : moi, c'est déjà passé) ]


Dis donc les 2 comiques , vous essaierez pas de me faire porter le chapeau, des fois ? Faut le dire tout de suite, hein. Il faut dire: Monsieur Alan vous avez buté Renè, vous avez buté les deux autres mecs ; vous avez peut être aussi buté le Mexicain, puis aussi l'archiduc d'Autriche!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Quid de Pink Floyd sans Syd Barrett ?



pour moi les Floyd c'est surtout David Gilmour
je ne suis jamais rentré dans le monde de Syd Barrett


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pour moi les Floyd c'est surtout David Gilmour
> (...)


A ben au moins on sera d'accord la-dessus..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Dis donc les 2 comiques , vous essaierez pas de me faire porter le chapeau, des fois ? Faut le dire tout de suite, hein. Il faut dire: Monsieur Alan vous avez buté Renè, vous avez buté les deux autres mecs ; vous avez peut être aussi buté le Mexicain, puis aussi l'archiduc d'Autriche!



Toi, si tu continues, tu vas te faire éparpiller façon puzzle...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Novembre 2014)

Ouais. Et en même temps, y en a assez de ces décès...


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ouais. Et en même temps, y en a assez de ces décès...



ergu sors de ce corps !


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2014)

heureusement que les essais nucléaires c'est finit, il y avait assez d'essais  (oui je suis très loin)

sinon j'ai vu Kraftwerk cette semaine


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2014)

Interview d'Angus & Brian dans Rock & Folk.


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> heureusement que les essais nucléaires c'est finit, il y avait assez d'essais  (oui je suis très loin)
> 
> sinon j'ai vu Kraftwerk cette semaine


_Ich auch_.
Pour la cinquième fois (mon dos ne m'a pas permis d'y aller une sixième) et toujours ravi.
Vivement la sixième, donc. 

Le documentaire d'Arte, ce soir, était un peu emphatique même s'il était assez juste sur le fond.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> _Ich auch_.
> Pour la cinquième fois (mon dos ne m'a pas permis d'y aller une sixième) et toujours ravi.
> Vivement la sixième, donc.
> 
> Le documentaire d'Arte, ce soir, était un peu emphatique même s'il était assez juste sur le fond.



tiens je savais meme pas que Kraftwerk se produisait encore 
j'en suis resté à klaus Schulze Ash Ra Manuel Goettsching


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2014)

pour les prochains concert ça sera chez les tétons, les bataves et les fabricants de briques en plastique :rateau:


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> tiens je savais meme pas que Kraftwerk se produisait encore
> j'en suis resté à klaus Schulze Ash Ra Manuel Goettsching


Note que Ashra se produit aussi  Leurs deux premiers albums ont plutôt bien vieilli

Klaus Schulze sort encore deux ou trois albums par an (la routine).


macinside a dit:


> pour les prochains concert ça sera chez les *tétons*, les bataves et les fabricants de briques en plastique :rateau:


J'y cours.


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> chez les *tétons*,



 :mouais: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2014)

Nephou a dit:


> :mouais: :modo:


Les teutonnes ont des gros tétons, ça tétonne ?


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2014)

Ça rappelle certaine publicité d'un constructeur automobile bavarois (les célèbres voitures avec une petite moustache).


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2014)

quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura une tournée :love: http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/m...nt-sa-tournee-avec-ou-sans-son-batteur-203866


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura une tournée :love:



Génerale
Merci Monsieur macinside
Jack's pour moi et sans glace of course


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2014)

une date circule pour le 23 Mai 2015 au Stade de France


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2014)

Sans moi, je serai sous l'eau qq part dans le sud.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> une date circule pour le 23 Mai 2015 au Stade de France



je croyais que Footeeubole oblige (championnat d'europe même que ca s'appelle) , les stades étaient préservés
Nous en rugby on doit jouer la finale du Top14 à Barcelone
sont vieux AC/DC non ?


----------



## Bambouille (10 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben non c'est comme ca .. je n'ecoute plus AC/DC sans Bon Scott
> plus les Stones sans Mick Taylor
> plus les Doors sans Jim Morrisson
> plus Deep Purple sans Ritchie Blackmore


Tout pareil sauf pour les Stones, que j'écoute pas tout court 
J'ai eu le bol d'avoir vu pour mon 1er concert AC/DC avec Bon Scott. Du coup la voie de l'autre hardrockeur ne passe pas du tout.
Et que dire des solos pourris de Steve Morse . Ritchie, tu nous manques ! John aussi d'ailleurs.



alan63 a dit:


> pour moi les Floyd c'est surtout David Gilmour
> je ne suis jamais rentré dans le monde de Syd Barrett


Décidément, on est d'accord sur toute la ligne 

Et pour la rumeur, j'ai entendu dire qu'AC/DC passait aux Vieilles Charrues


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2014)

C'est officiel pour le 23 mai 2015 : http://accueil.stadefrance.com/fr/customers/billet/concert-acdc-2015


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2014)

On est en 2014, bientôt 2015&#8230; 

La discussion se poursuit là.


----------

